# Remote Diagnostic Radiology Coder Wanted



## jschmutz (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders!

Aviacode is looking for part time (20+ hours/week) and/or full time (40+ hours/week) experienced diagnostic radiology coders.  This is a remote contracted position.

• Reports to: Coding Supervisor
• Employment Status: Remote Contracted Position

*Position Summary*
Contracted coder to code diagnostic radiology charts and maintain a coding accuracy of 95% or above.  Must be able to commit to a minimum of 20 hours a week. 

*Skills & Qualifications*

Must be able to commit a minimum of 20 hours a week 
CPC or RCC coding certification
3+ years' experience actively coding diagnostic radiology 
Own computer with windows (not MAC) and high speed internet
Strong attention to detail
Aptitude for effectively handling stressful situations, prioritizing work, and meeting deadlines
Self-motivated, goal-oriented, and persistent; very organized and possess exceptional written and verbal communication skills
Experience in nuclear medicine and/or interventional radiology a plus

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC's in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder.  Clients send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested in this position, and you meet or exceed the qualifications listed above, please email your resume in a .doc format to Diana Prosser at Diana.Prosser@aviacode.com and in the subject header put "*Diagnostic Radiology - Your Name*"


----------



## whitelx@sutterhealth.org (Apr 14, 2013)

Are any of these services in cardiology if they are I am interested in working part time. I Have recently obtained my CCC certification but I have been coding since 2002. Currently I am a pre biller at Sutter Medical Foundation. I have mainly coded Thallium nuclear exams echocardiograms, Vascular doppler extremity and cranial arteries, Cardiac catherizations stent placements, Peripheral vacscular stents and angiography, pacemakers. I have worked in cardiology since 1996.


----------



## SHIRLEY RISHER (Jun 6, 2013)

my name is Shirley Risher, I hold certifications for CPC and RCC, have worked 20 yrs as a home coder for Dominion Medical Management, I am interested in talking with somone about this job.  910-864-1124 or email--srisher@nc.rr.com


----------



## jschmutz (Jun 7, 2013)

Please see my post here for how to contact me: http://tinyurl.com/mejguxr and to get your expertise in my file.


----------

